# Youth Deer Gun Weekend



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

This Saturday and Sunday...the 19th and 20th...remember your hunter orange! 

Good luck to all the youths going out...thanks to all the parents for keeping the kids involved. 

This is the last year for my son as a youth...many enjoyable memories for us.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

Lil' Rob said:


> This Saturday and Sunday...the 19th and 20th...remember your hunter orange!


That’s a good heads up!


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Good luck to all and be SAFE


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck everyone . Looking forward to getting my son out tomorrow . 
I hope whoever is taking a kiddo has access to a ground blind and heater . Not going to be great conditions. We set several ground blinds in the last week for the forcasted wind direction . Planning on taking the buddy heater and cooking on it like when I ice fish . 
Going to try to sit all day tomorrow in the blind . Hopefully something that suits him wanders by . 
At 13 yrs old he has a lot more patience and composure than I had at that age . I really enjoy our time together .


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Carpn said:


> Good luck everyone . Looking forward to getting my son out tomorrow .
> I hope whoever is taking a kiddo has access to a ground blind and heater . Not going to be great conditions. We set several ground blinds in the last week for the forcasted wind direction . Planning on taking the buddy heater and cooking on it like when I ice fish .
> Going to try to sit all day tomorrow in the blind . Hopefully something that suits him wanders by .
> At 13 yrs old he has a lot more patience and composure than I had at that age . I really enjoy our time together .


Good luck tomorrow Jake and stay safe and WARM...


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Good luck to everyone. My son and I are all jacked up. He’s been counting down the days. We are going to hunt on our farm Saturday morning then head out to a friends farm to hunt Saturday afternoon/Sunday morning, then head back and hunt at home Sunday evening. I just have to get through work today🦌.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Good luck to all the youth and adults spending the time with them.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Good luck and enjoy these days while you can...................I miss them


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Good luck to all the youth hunters this weekend! I hope to talk my nephew into going Sunday.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Good luck N Stay Safe
Post a pic, deer or no deer. 
Enjoy !


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Should have a age limit.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

one3 said:


> Should have a age limit.


There is


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

one3 said:


> Should have a age limit.


Youth hunters who are *12-17 years of age or less* must obtain hunter education certification to hunt within the state of Ohio. Hunters within this age group must also be supervised at all times while hunting by a non-hunting adult who is 18 years of age or older.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

RodsInTheMud said:


> Youth hunters who are *12-17 years of age or less* must obtain hunter education certification to hunt within the state of Ohio. Hunters within this age group must also be supervised at all times while hunting by a non-hunting adult who is 18 years of age or older.


Part of that is correct. There is no minimum age to hunt in Ohio. Anyone any age can get an apprentice license without taking the hunter education course as long as they are accompanied by a licensed adult. Not sure where the 12-17 came from.


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Part of that is correct. There is no minimum age to hunt in Ohio. Anyone any age can get an apprentice license without taking the hunter education course as long as they are accompanied by a licensed adult. Not sure where the 12-17 came from.


Yeah they worded that weird in the regs. More ODNR confusion Lol


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

RodsInTheMud said:


> Yeah they worded that weird in the regs. More ODNR confusion Lol


Not really sure but I think there’s an age limit for the youth drawings…waterfowl,deer,turkey,etc…could be wrong…been wrong before…just ask my wife


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Another successful youth season morning, hes 2 for 2 now during youth season. This button buck came through and almost snuck past without us getting a shot. From my point of view in our blind it looked like a bad angle to shoot. My son reassured me he had a good shot at 40 yards and hit him right where he needed to. Poured blood for about 60 yards and piled up.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RJH68 (Sep 3, 2019)

Awesome!!!’ That smile says it all.
Nice job!!


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Good Job Dad !!


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks guy I get absolutely tore up when hunting with him. Theres something about how simple kids make the outdoors. Goin to a pond catching blue gills never worrying about size or deer huntin where every deer is a shooter no matter if it has horns or not or the size of them. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Congratulations! Nice shot!


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

My son's first time hunting youth season, has killed deer with a crossbow but first one with a gun. Dropped him in his tracks. Your right jmeyers, hunting with kids is awesome, they never over complicate things. 

Best thing of all, was my son broke his foot at a soccer tryout. Didn't thing he was going to be able to hunt because he is in a boot. Wrapped the boot in plastic and duct tape and he hobbled his little butt into the woods and scored. Had to give him a piggy back ride over a creek but we made it work. 

Just making memories


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

We had a good day. We buck hunted this morning. Had some action, but no shots. We both agreed that if a big doe gave us a shot tonight, she would be in trouble. We had 4 does at 50 yards about 4:30 with 2 adult does and 2 yearlings. Junior shot one of the big does. We are going to sleep in and hunt the afternoon tomorrow. Good luck out there and have fun!


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Great job to both those young men! Muddy, that things got quite an udder on it. Are you sure you didn't take down the neighbors jersey?


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Yes, that was a rather large udder. That was the first thing that I noticed when we found her.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

I took my nephews 12 year old out yesterday. He missed a nice buck clean at only 30 yards with my 350 Legend. After the shot I realized he has shot thru the fabric of the ground blind. Not a shoot thru window but the blind itself. Anyone care to offer an opinion if that was enough to cause a clean miss at such a close range?


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

We saw 2 bucks and 2 does tonight. Both bucks were marching. We had a six point come by at 40 yards that he passed on. What a great weekend. The youth season has become my favorite season to hunt.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

UNCLEMIKE said:


> I took my nephews 12 year old out yesterday. He missed a nice buck clean at only 30 yards with my 350 Legend. After the shot I realized he has shot thru the fabric of the ground blind. Not a shoot thru window but the blind itself. Anyone care to offer an opinion if that was enough to cause a clean miss at such a close range?


I wouldn’t think so. I’ve always used electrical tape over my muzzleloader barrel and it doesn’t effect the shot placement.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

UNCLEMIKE said:


> I took my nephews 12 year old out yesterday. He missed a nice buck clean at only 30 yards with my 350 Legend. After the shot I realized he has shot thru the fabric of the ground blind. Not a shoot thru window but the blind itself. Anyone care to offer an opinion if that was enough to cause a clean miss at such a close range?


Buck fever has caused a lot of close range misses. Seen it and experienced it first hand, many times. He probably pulled the shot out of excitement.


----------



## TM-1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Great seeing all of the youth pictures and memories being created. I always selfishly hoped my son did not get one Saturday so we could go out again Sunday.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

TM-1 said:


> Great seeing all of the youth pictures and memories being created. I always selfishly hoped my son did not get one Saturday so we could go out again Sunday.


Are you in a one deer county?


----------



## TM-1 (Mar 10, 2012)

No. We hunt Carroll County. I know he could have shot one each day. I took him out in gun week too.


----------



## Pressman (Mar 31, 2008)

It's great to see these pictures of these young hunters and the smiles on their faces. Reminds me of when I took my son out during his youth, brings back lots of memories ... he's 42 now, lives in Nevada and still hunting.


----------

